# Perpetual Harvest SOG



## caderader (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am just about to finish harvesting my first grow and have decided that for my next grow I am going to try and set up a perpetual SOG system. I have done a decent amount of reading on the subject and understand how it works but I'm a little confused on how exactly I should set up my schedule. My first thought was to veg for 28 days and then go into flowering and then start my next generation of clones after the first gen is ab 28 days into flowering that way after another 28 day veg the first gen should be ready to harvest. Then repeat and get a harvest every 56 days. I am planning to have 9 1 square foot plants in each gen for a total of 9 sq ft of canopy under a 400watt HID. I understand that this can be very strain dependent but the main thing I want to know is if this is the correct way to offset generations or should I do it differently, also is this to long too veg, and will 1 sq ft per plant 9 sq ft are for a 400 watt be a good spacing? Thanks a ton, or at least a few ounces, and Happy Growing


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 27, 2008)

Most people have no veg in a SoG, they go from rooting the clone straight to flowering though some people veg for 7-10 days first. For the full SP check out this: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 27, 2008)

Im letting my clones veg until 10-12 inches then flower. 2 weeks for rooting and 2 weeks veg.


----------



## caderader (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay so in light of the new information that I have gleaned from Al B, I now plan on having two plants go into flower and then two more every two weeks until I have an 8 plant cycle under my 400 watt. Another quick question will soil work as well for this method as an aero or hydro grow. Also does anybody have any ideas as to how much I can yield every two weeks once I get this thing running for real? (I know genetics, enviro factors, I am just hoping for a general estimation, within an ounce) I want to shoot for 2 ounces every harvest . Never hurts to be ambitious I guess.


----------



## calicat (Oct 27, 2008)

Soil could work and I have seen it done and have done it myself. The only concern is 400 watts covering 8 plants for flowering that would be pushing it. A 400 watt to get the lower limits of lumens to flower acceptable buds would be about 3 x 3 space. If you lollipopped the plant and did other forms of modifications then yes it could be done. You would have to research also an awesome strain to perform this as well. There are a growing list of strains that would help you accomplish this. I mean you still could easily meet if not surpass your goal for 2 ounces a plant and still do a perpetual grow. What I do is I flower approximately 3-6 plants depending on the strain I am growing. But I put them in the vegetative state for longer than 1 month so I am literally growing trees. On a good harvest my average range is 2-4 ounces. Just some ideas for you man. Best of luck.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

1. grow some mothers

2. when they are pf a good size, take as manty clones as u need but DON'T kill the mothers

3. root the clones

4. when they root put them in the flower room

5. at a set amount of time (say every 2 weeks) put new clones into rooting in a seperate system if ur plant takes 8 weeks 2 mature u would of put out 3 new sets of clones before the first one ripens when that happens ur SOG set up is in full swing!

6. keep putting new rooted clones into flower every two weeks and u will harvest every 2 weeks

hope i cleared things up happy growin


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

if u get a good yielding strain (blueberry yields great under right conditions) u shuld be able 2 get 1/2 a 0 2 a 0 per SOG plant


----------



## caderader (Oct 27, 2008)

calicat said:


> Soil could work and I have seen it done and have done it myself. The only concern is 400 watts covering 8 plants for flowering that would be pushing it. A 400 watt to get the lower limits of lumens to flower acceptable buds would be about 3 x 3 space. If you lollipopped the plant and did other forms of modifications then yes it could be done. You would have to research also an awesome strain to perform this as well. There are a growing list of strains that would help you accomplish this. I mean you still could easily meet if not surpass your goal for 2 ounces a plant and still do a perpetual grow. What I do is I flower approximately 3-6 plants depending on the strain I am growing. But I put them in the vegetative state for longer than 1 month so I am literally growing trees. On a good harvest my average range is 2-4 ounces. Just some ideas for you man. Best of luck.


I am doing something like this now with 2 larger plants. My question is could I grow 3 to 6 "trees" under a 400 watt or are you using something larger. Also my idea for this is to once at full capacity be growing lots of spears (lollypopping) that each fit in a 1 square foot area that way with 8 plants I can stay inside my 3 by 3 square foot (9square foot) light coverage. I guess I didn't realize this would be difficult I figured by just trimming some of the lower branches and having the middle tied tight to the main stem it would be easy to create this large single bud colas. Right now I'm pretty high from some of the popcorn of the bottom of my current harvest that I sampled a little early. Approximately 50% cloudy 20% amber 30% clear. This brings me to the compromising solution...I think the best idea would be to veg for a medium amount of time and then throw straight into 12/12 this way creating taller plants that are still quick to harvest. I think somebody actually suggested a similar idea just above this.


----------



## Iquios (Oct 27, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - ***DrBud Takes CFL SOG to the Next Level***


----------



## calicat (Nov 2, 2008)

caderader said:


> I am doing something like this now with 2 larger plants. My question is could I grow 3 to 6 "trees" under a 400 watt or are you using something larger. Also my idea for this is to once at full capacity be growing lots of spears (lollypopping) that each fit in a 1 square foot area that way with 8 plants I can stay inside my 3 by 3 square foot (9square foot) light coverage. I guess I didn't realize this would be difficult I figured by just trimming some of the lower branches and having the middle tied tight to the main stem it would be easy to create this large single bud colas. Right now I'm pretty high from some of the popcorn of the bottom of my current harvest that I sampled a little early. Approximately 50% cloudy 20% amber 30% clear. This brings me to the compromising solution...I think the best idea would be to veg for a medium amount of time and then throw straight into 12/12 this way creating taller plants that are still quick to harvest. I think somebody actually suggested a similar idea just above this.


 If you were referring if you could vegetate 3-6 trees, then of course yes but you would need some supplemental light to maintain mother plants. Currently in veg I have about 2 mothers, 4 seedlings, and 11 vegging plants under 400 W MH and 2 fluoros 56 W a piece. It is difficult at first trying to make a perpetual grow work but patience and perseverence and you will succeed.


----------

